# tiramisu (kiejtés)



## Encolpius

Tiszteletem, ejtik tiramisunak is és nem tiramiszunak magyarban? Én mindig sz-szel ejtettem, bár nem nagyon ejtem magyarul, de a múlt héten egy illető magyarul olvasva ejtette. Kösz. Enc.


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

Igen, nagyon sokan ejtik "s" hanggal Budapesten. Szerintem sokan nem tudják, milyen nyelvből ered az elnevezés, vagy el sem gondolkodnak ezen.
Kicsit olvasgattam a neten erről, és úgy tűnik, olyanok is vannak, akik tudják, hogy olaszul "sz" a helyes, de mégis "s"-sel ejtik, mert szerintük a magyaros ejtés már "meghonosodott". Én az "sz"-t preferálom.


----------



## Torontal

AndrasBP said:


> Igen, nagyon sokan ejtik "s" hanggal Budapesten. Szerintem sokan nem tudják, milyen nyelvből ered az elnevezés, vagy el sem gondolkodnak ezen.



Úgy tűnik, hogy én is ebbe a kategóriába tartozom, eddig nem is tudtam, hogy olasz eredetű, és mindig s-sel hallottam/ejtettem. )


----------



## Zsanna

Én is hallottam mindkettővel (es, esz), de a környezetemben a többség esszel ejti. 
Igen, ez a latin betűs idegen szavak csapdája: "ha úgy van írva, akkor úgy is mondjuk", a magyarban ez az általános.


----------



## Encolpius

Akkor jó, hogy nem kommentáltam, gondoltam, hogy tán meghonosodott. Mindenképpen érdekes.


----------



## francisgranada

Nekem a _tiramisu _(s-sel kiejtve) japánul hangzik .

A mondottakhoz hozzátenném, hogy szerintem magyarul hosszú ú-val kéne írni és kiejteni. Igy jobban megközelítené az eredeti helyesírást _(tiramisù) _is meg az olasz kiejtést is.  Sőt, a magyarban a szóvégi -ú általában hosszú, tehát természetes.

(Ez csak magánvélemény ....)


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, francis, de mivel latin ábécés nyelvből ered a szó, ilyenkor nem szoktuk átírni. (Legalábbis "azonnal"... Olyan szavaknál, amelyek már meghonosodtak, más a helyzet. Pl. a latin _per se_, amiből lett a _persze_.)


----------



## AndrasBP

Zsanna said:


> mivel latin ábécés nyelvből ered a szó, ilyenkor nem szoktuk átírni.


Valóban. Különben jöhetne a "bruszketta" és a "nyokki". 
Per se  az sem ideális állapot, hogy a legtöbb ember nem ismeri az olasz (francia, svéd, stb.) kiejtés szabályait, így nem tudja, hogy fusson neki az eredeti írású szavaknak.
(Némely latin betűs nyelv egyébként átírja kiejtés szerint a tulajdonneveket is, pl. a horvát és a litván.)


----------



## francisgranada

Szerintem azért nem olyan nehéz tudni azt, hogy idegen szavakban az "s" betűt sz-nek kell ejteni. Tudomásom szerint az  "ismert", latin ábécét használó, nyelvekben csak a magyarban ejtik s-nek..


----------



## AndrasBP

francisgranada said:


> Szerintem azért nem olyan nehéz tudni azt, hogy idegen szavakban az "s" betűt sz-nek kell ejteni.


Ezzel egyetértek, csak arra próbáltam utalni, hogy nehezebb esetekben sem szoktuk kiejtés szerint átírni a latin betűs idegen neveket.


----------

